# I just downloaded a holy graal J.S Bach complete almost Harpiscords 200 tracks 9.95$



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Story goes twoo album split up on my itune i called the friendly customer service and they refund them so i hhad an extr 17.27$ in my account..But no idea what to buy, so i puirchased J.S Bach 200 tracks or hharpssicords giga wwooowhh, i mean i love hharpsicords, and i only knew J.sBach Organ works and Motets i was like 9.955 for this , is this a joke, appenrently not it's called: BACh-the essential harpsicords, shame on me i was a virgin of his harpsicords workks, only knew ruuffly organ works, motets but this is amazing , awesome, giga normeous quantittty of music..it bean downloading for the llast 45minutes lol, this is the keyboard work of mister Bach ppperform by Christiane Jaccoottet, and it a holy graal for newbie or advanced to J.s Bach and Harpsicords lover everything has been said allready, what , a bliss, a cheerful blessingg, i love iit, even if it's barroque era, i always love harpsicords music moreso than organ or piano it's chic if you know what imean, like classy sounding.

:tiphat:


----------

